# incel giving dating advices lol



## screamcore (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Warlow (Oct 9, 2020)

normies gave him too much confidence after his sob story.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 9, 2020)

Timestamp the part where he says "looks or death"


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Oct 9, 2020)

He has a gf now


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Oct 9, 2020)

If you watch the video you’ll see he’s extremely blackpilled and acknowledges that his girlfriend is an outlier for seeing past his looks and he got very lucky.

Most blackpilled part of all:


----------



## Warlow (Oct 9, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> If you watch the video you’ll see he’s extremely blackpilled and acknowledges that his girlfriend is an outlier for seeing past his looks and he got very lucky.
> 
> Most blackpilled part of all:



yeah i take back what i said he was right on the money is this vid tbh.


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 9, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> If you watch the video you’ll see he’s extremely blackpilled and acknowledges that his girlfriend is an outlier for seeing past his looks and he got very lucky.
> 
> Most blackpilled part of all:



Picture of gf


----------



## Pipilika (Oct 9, 2020)

What phisical flaws has this incel ? Please Tell Brothers incels?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 10, 2020)

Pipilika said:


> What phisical flaws has this incel ? Please Tell Brothers incels?


literally everything about his looks is utter shit


----------



## some1h0peless (Oct 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> literally everything about his looks is utter shit


just youtubemaxx


----------



## germcel (Oct 10, 2020)

i would never watch this bs jfl


----------



## homesick (Oct 10, 2020)

Dont hate on this fella. He says tons of blackpilled shit in the video. based af

yall are in fact just as hypocritical as women, if u dont listen to what he has to say because he is ugly (just as women dont date ugly dudes)


----------



## Patient A (Oct 10, 2020)

@Ritalincel IRL


----------



## oatmeal (Oct 10, 2020)

probably has more life satisfaction than most of the supposed slayers here, to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 10, 2020)

He wasnt an incel to begin with, he mentioned in his story he had sex multiple times . Now he has a gf


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> He wasnt an incel to begin with, he mentioned in his story he had sex multiple times . Now he has a gf


Come on bro he is a PSL 2 looks like blackops2cel.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 10, 2020)

browridge mogger

mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 10, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Come on bro he is a PSL 2 looks like blackops2cel.


I havent mentioned his looks. Im saying he s not incel he got and still gets pussy lol ,even if he had 3 women in total according to him .


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> I havent mentioned his looks. Im saying he s not incel he got and still gets pussy lol ,even if he had 3 women in total according to him .


So looks theory destroyed?


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 10, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> He wasnt an incel to begin with, he mentioned in his story he had sex multiple times . Now he has a gf


He approached all the finnish female population jfl


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 10, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> I havent mentioned his looks. Im saying he s not incel he got and still gets pussy lol ,even if he had 3 women in total according to him .


its not about being incel, it is about looking incel.

Anyone can get sex paying for it. I have completely no interest in whatever hambeast gave him a pityfuck nor do I think it is in any way an 'accomplishment'.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Oct 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> literally everything about his looks is utter shit


he mogs me to oblivion tbh


----------



## JustBeCurry (Oct 10, 2020)

over for his quality of life


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 10, 2020)

bertcel said:


> he mogs me to oblivion tbh


jbw


----------



## lutte (Oct 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> .


The same channel has one with the guy himself


honestly 5 matches in sea is quite bad but still


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 10, 2020)

lutte said:


> The same channel has one with the guy himself
> 
> 
> honestly 5 matches in sea is quite bad but still



its over for him even in SEA. brutal

he should've been killed at birth


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dn watch the video but seems based since comments tell him about how they can see how he has been through rejection. Incels give great dating advice since they know how it goes.


----------



## lutte (Oct 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> its over for him even in SEA. brutal
> 
> he should've been killed at birth


yeah but its better than many get in the west
goes to show that just by being white there will some noodlewhore who would be happy to have you, now I wouldn't want to stoop to that level but it's an option
I read about a 5ft danish man who went to the phillippines and all the women apparently still chased him


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 10, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> its not about being incel, it is about looking incel.
> 
> Anyone can get sex paying for it. I have completely no interest in whatever hambeast gave him a pityfuck nor do I think it is in any way an 'accomplishment'.


He didnt pay and for a matter of fact he looks truecel, however by definition he is not incel


----------



## Saoirsecel (Oct 10, 2020)

So what? He has better skills than chads and normies since he actually NEEDs skills to get laid, if everyone looked the same, guys like him (that was still able to get laid despite what he looks likes) would be the ones slaying


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 10, 2020)

homesick said:


> yall


----------



## Deleted member 9919 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> If you watch the video you’ll see he’s extremely blackpilled and acknowledges that his girlfriend is an outlier for seeing past his looks and he got very lucky.
> 
> Most blackpilled part of all:




And this is how you get blackpilled.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Oct 10, 2020)

Meanwhile his female looksmatch earns 1000s of dollars with OnlyFans and has 100s of Orbiters


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Oct 10, 2020)

18:10 - 18:55

The part you're looking for


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 10, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> He didnt pay and for a matter of fact he looks truecel, however by definition he is not incel


Inceldom doesnt get wiped bc you have sex, its a mindset. Once incel forever incel.


----------



## improover (Oct 10, 2020)

dating advice: become famous on youtube
lmao


----------



## improover (Oct 10, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> If you watch the video you’ll see he’s extremely blackpilled and acknowledges that his girlfriend is an outlier for seeing past his looks and he got very lucky.
> 
> Most blackpilled part of all:



his girlfriend is with him because he got famous, that's it.


----------



## improover (Oct 10, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> So what? He has better skills than chads and normies since he actually NEEDs skills to get laid, if everyone looked the same, guys like him (that was still able to get laid despite what he looks likes) would be the ones slaying


he got a becky because of millions of view and you call that "skills"? jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Oct 10, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Picture of gf


Not that gl but mogs him, and as a female obviously she could go much higher lookswise.





Spoiler: Video









improover said:


> his girlfriend is with him because he got famous, that's it.


Gigacope.

Famous? Lol

He is just some guy who had one viral video, that’s it. He’s no celebrity. 

They’ve been together for over a year. What benefit does she get for staying with him? Nothing. She just likes him.

Again, not being bluepilled, this is just an exception. Exemptions exist, he said it himself that it’s extremely rare to find someone like this and for the overwhelming majority of cases looks are the most important thing.


----------



## improover (Oct 10, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> He is just some guy who had one viral video, that’s it. He’s no celebrity.
> They’ve been together for over a year. What benefit does she get for staying with him? Nothing. She just likes him.


It just so happens that he got a girlfriend after millions of views JFL. And she's ugly, I wouldn't date her.


----------



## BigBoy (Oct 10, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Not that gl but mogs him, and as a female obviously she could go much higher lookswise.
> View attachment 725113
> 
> 
> ...



She looks like him


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

improover said:


> It just so happens that he got a girlfriend after millions of views JFL. And she's ugly, I wouldn't date her.


Well its easier to get someone who likes you when you expose yourself to 100 million people instead of 100 thousand, just a matter of percentages and chances.


----------



## improover (Oct 10, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Well its easier to get someone who likes you when you expose yourself to 100 million people instead of 100 thousand, just a matter of percentages and chances.


I think that's called fame


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 10, 2020)

improover said:


> I think that's called fame


No bro, being famous is something that enhances your attractiveness, if you are a normal dude a girl could perceive you as a 6 but if you are a celebrity she will perceive you as a 10 due to fame, this case is different, this guy just found a girl because he went viral and got exposed to a lot of people and one of them found him attractive enough to date him.


----------



## Hozay (Oct 10, 2020)

Aside from his looks, he seems like a really cool guy man.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> If you watch the video you’ll see he’s extremely blackpilled and acknowledges that his girlfriend is an outlier for seeing past his looks and he got very lucky.
> 
> Most blackpilled part of all:




I agree 100% he lucked the fuck out. His gf is one of the largest outliers I have ever heard.

But in the USA if you don't have a profile picture you're automatically swiped left. And if you're not a 8 minimum (aka chad-lite) then no foid will even look at you. Even worse if you are ethnic.


----------



## improover (Oct 10, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> No bro, being famous is something that enhances your attractiveness, if you are a normal dude a girl could perceive you as a 6 but if you are a celebrity she will perceive you as a 10 due to fame, this case is different, this guy just found a girl because he went viral and got exposed to a lot of people and one of them found him attractive enough to date him.


*Fame is fame. *Definition of famous by merriam-webster known about by many people. By google: widely known.
He got a girlfriend RIGHT AFTER getting more famous. There's no way around this, the blackpill is right in front of you and you refuse to take it.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Oct 10, 2020)

not gonna lie, she genuinely seems attracted and happy, females usually suck at faking those


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Oct 10, 2020)

improover said:


> his girlfriend is with him because he got famous, that's it.


he's not famous lol nor rich, he barely gets anything at pateron, majority of his videos have 10k-50k
we just need to wait for the pregnancy test


----------



## Deleted member 9919 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Not that gl but mogs him, and as a female obviously she could go much higher lookswise.
> View attachment 725113
> 
> 
> ...




You know what's nice about all this? He seems genuinely grateful and happy. I really hope it works out for them and doesn't end up like the norm.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Oct 10, 2020)

oopsies said:


> You know what's nice about all this? He seems genuinely grateful and happy. I really hope it works out for them and doesn't end up like the norm.


me too, and I very rarely feel that, guy has gone through enough and he has found a really good looking girl compared to him,
just needs to have a job, marry, have kids and he's done with his purpose in life and can basically do whatever,
only needs to worry about average things like paying the bills and all of that shit


----------



## improover (Oct 10, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> he's not famous lol nor rich, he barely gets anything at pateron, majority of his videos have 10k-50k
> we just need to wait for the pregnancy test


*How do you not understand this concept? He's not a huge celebrity but he's MORE FAMOUS. *
If you were the most widely known guy back in highschool that would be a huge status, you're not a brad pitt, but you're way more famous than the average joe. Of course that's going to affect your status. And now she's in a bunch of videos with him. BrendioEEE talked about this, right after his videos on Jubilee he started getting approach by girls in the internet, and he admitted that the fame helped him, you guys are so fucking bluepilled. And now she's in a bunch of videos with him.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Oct 10, 2020)

improover said:


> *How do you not understand this concept? He's not a huge celebrity but he's MORE FAMOUS. *
> If you were the most widely known guy back in highschool that would be a huge status, you're not a brad pitt, but you're way more famous than the average joe. Of course that's going to affect your status. And now she's in a bunch of videos with him. BrendioEEE talked about this, right after his videos on Jubilee he started getting approach by girls in the internet, and he admitted that the fame helped him, you guys are so fucking bluepilled. And now she's in a bunch of videos with him.


there is a difference between being famous as brad pitt
and being famous as a loser self-pitting faggot who can't get friends or a girlfriend





and she isn't in every video jfl, literally every 8th or 9th video, also what's the fun of it? to be shown next to this
creature? by female logic you would want to avoid that shit to not get connected

guy literally makes $200 per month max, that nothing in Sweden, also his channel isn't very inactive either jfl and it won't last for long once its dead, literally uploads 2-4 times a month


----------



## improover (Oct 10, 2020)

ItsNotADream said:


> there is a difference between being famous as brad pitt
> and being famous as a loser self-pitting faggot who can't get friends or a girlfriend
> View attachment 725297
> 
> ...


99% of the comments are "wholesome" and supporting him, almost 100% likes. He's 100% viewed in a positive light. Even BrendioEEE who was seen negatively got girls from his fame. 
You're too bluepilled, I don't do this very often but I have to ignore you


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Oct 10, 2020)

improover said:


> 99% of the comments are "wholesome" and supporting him, almost 100% likes. He's 100% viewed in a positive light. Even BrendioEEE who was seen negatively got girls from his fame.
> You're too bluepilled, I don't do this very often but I have to ignore you


BrendioEEE with 2k is famous? he doesn't even look bad either lmao, he's legit above average
you are just retarded asf, and oh no please don't put me on your ignore list! only not you!


----------



## Deleted member 9837 (Oct 10, 2020)

improover said:


> 99% of the comments are "wholesome" and supporting him, almost 100% likes. He's 100% viewed in a positive light. Even BrendioEEE who was seen negatively got girls from his fame.
> You're too bluepilled, I don't do this very often but I have to ignore you


Nobody who’s a normie knows who he is which is the vast majority of the population


----------



## improover (Oct 11, 2020)

Bigbeefius said:


> Nobody who’s a normie knows who he is which is the vast majority of the population


He didn't get a random normie, he got a girl that knew him.


----------



## Forever8 (Oct 11, 2020)

Heard hes over 6ft, tallcel=fakecel


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 11, 2020)

improover said:


> He didn't get a random normie, he got a girl that knew him.


Bro there are leagues at being famous, this guy "fame" is irrelevant at best, dangerous at worst. Being famous for being ugly is like being famous for getting raped. There is no halo in that. Plus this guy is not really famous, he just had a viral video years ago. Some outliers exist, there are girls (very very very few) that can have a very low threshold of attraction or that can have fetishes. Becoming viral just broadcast yourself so much that those girls can find you and potentially date you.


----------



## improover (Oct 11, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Bro there are leagues at being famous, this guy "fame" is irrelevant at best, dangerous at worst. Being famous for being ugly is like being famous for getting raped. There is no halo in that. Plus this guy is not really famous, he just had a viral video years ago. Some outliers exist, there are girls (very very very few) that can have a very low threshold of attraction or that can have fetishes. Becoming viral just broadcast yourself so much that those girls can find you and potentially date you.


Most people were positive at him, unlike Brendio, and even Brendio got approached by girls. I guess you don't know that women browse the internet and lurk in discords and approach ecelebs. Specially ugly girls like her and specially in a country full of people living indoors most of the time like finland.
>millions of views
>insta girlfriend
>this has nothing to do with fame jfl
you're getting ignored for this level of bluepill.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 11, 2020)

improover said:


> It just so happens that he got a girlfriend after millions of views JFL. And she's ugly, I wouldn't date her.


.me users be like "guy ascends with 3psl foid after developing a big youtube channel that probably makes middle class income, blackpill debunked"


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Oct 11, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Not that gl but mogs him, and as a female obviously she could go much higher lookswise.
> View attachment 725113
> 
> 
> ...




She will cheat on him eventually. It is just a matter of time...


----------



## improover (Oct 11, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> .me users be like "guy ascends with 3psl foid after developing a big youtube channel that probably makes middle class income, blackpill debunked"


literally that


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Oct 11, 2020)

CHRIST MAN. That guy is actually ugly. If I go into my city I might see 2 guys that look like that per week, max.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Oct 25, 2020)

NCT said:


> He approached all the finnish female population jfl


You CAN get a gf if you're low value as long as you keep trying endlessly. Most guys ego's can't take that though and will quit way before they make it. With thousands of tries there will be one success even if with an ugly woman.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Oct 25, 2020)

his gf is 2.9 psl he is 2 psl they are looksmatched


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Oct 25, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> You CAN get a gf if you're low value as long as you keep trying endlessly. Most guys ego's can't take that though and will quit way before they make it. With thousands of tries there will be one success even if with an ugly woman.


True, but at some points the juice isnt worth the squeeze


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> jbw



caged at the fucking music jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> literally everything about his looks is utter shit


He mogs you


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 25, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> caged at the fucking music jfl







Imagine blackops2cel fucking this Pushaty pussy


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 25, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> He mogs you







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 758296


He mogs you too


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Oct 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> View attachment 758295
> 
> Imagine blackops2cel fucking this Pushaty pussy


I would be pride of him tbh ngl


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 26, 2020)

Warlow said:


> normies gave him too much confidence after his sob story.



Normies and their stupid "omg shush, you're fucking gawjuz!!!"


----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Oct 26, 2020)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> If you watch the video you’ll see he’s extremely blackpilled and acknowledges that his girlfriend is an outlier for seeing past his looks and he got very lucky.
> 
> Most blackpilled part of all:




His face reminds me Singapore Chinks.


----------

